# Illumination beyond 150 meters...what is the purpose?



## seery (Jan 26, 2007)

In the civilian world, what are your needs for hand-held illumination beyond
100-150 meters?

Objects/targets at any greater distance would seem to require magnified optics
to see with any real purpose, clarity, or detail. 

An absolute wall of white light out to 100-150 meters will handle 99% of my needs. 

Please share your thoughts and uses for illumination beyond 150 meters.


----------



## NAW (Jan 26, 2007)

As everyone knows these are the infamous shots taken by Kenshiro.

The only purpose for I find for light that can throw very far is for fun. What fun is it if you can only shine the lenght of a block? When I go fishing at my other house we own, I can shine at land over 400 yards away. There is no purpose for doing so but I do it for fun. Its all about haveing fun... IMO


----------



## parnass (Jan 26, 2007)

Seeing critters in the fields at night.


----------



## seery (Jan 26, 2007)

NAW said:


> As everyone knows, these are the infamous HID bemashots taken by kenshiro.


Good beam shot examples.


----------



## NAW (Jan 26, 2007)

Also if you look here, you can see the great advantages of owning a light like the BarnBurner that can throw a million times farther than any other HID. The BB looks like its going to melt the tree down!! :laughing: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1690631&postcount=1


----------



## NAW (Jan 26, 2007)

seery said:


> I gave him credit in my original post in case you missed it.


 
Well, I normally don't like to post pictures without giving some sort of credit to the people who took the shot.


----------



## seery (Jan 26, 2007)

More good beam shot examples.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 26, 2007)

I think for most people here long throw lights serve the purpose of the fun in shining light far distances because such lights are not common and things out of the ordinary can be interesting. I also find them extremely useful for mountain night hikes in AZ and they're definitely useful for boating on large bodies of water such as the Great Lakes. Many times in these types of situations a light with any amount of flood only makes it harder to see what the light is shining on in the distance because it's difficult to see through the haze it creates and a light with a very fine focus is needed. I think they could also generally be considered a decent backup for unexpected situations although I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## westfork (Jan 27, 2007)

For checking on livestock and seeing what your dogs are up to. Not everyone lives in town.


----------



## NAW (Jan 27, 2007)

Well anyway, in conjunction to what I said in my original post I would like to add.

Isn't this whole matter of "want" not "need". I certainly don't have a purpose or a need to shine farther than 150 yards. I really don't even need a flashlight as a civillian. I can live like the rest of the civillians who probably don't even own a single flashlight.

But thats not what I want. I want bright flashlights, and I want to shine over 150 yards because I like it. I agree I have no legit reason or purpose to be shining over a 150 yards, but I want to do it anyway. So the purpose like I said for me is to have fun...



Just my opinion.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2007)

Uh....









Because we can? LOL


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

My home is on just 50 wooded, hilly acres. Being adjacent though to 14 square miles of state land, I do find varying needs for different types of lighting.

How far are you spotting/checking on the LS? Naked eye or optics? While
walking or on a Kubota RTV or such? Details would be of more help than the
general statement. Thanks.



westfork said:


> For checking on livestock and seeing what your dogs are up to. Not everyone lives in town.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

get-lit said:


> ...useful for boating on large bodies of water such as the Great Lakes. Many times in these types of situations a light with any amount of flood only makes it harder to see what the light is shining on in the distance because it's difficult to see through the haze it creates and a light with a very fine focus is needed.


 
I often go 20+ miles out in the Great Lakes in my off-shore salmon boat and find
light with good thrown AND flood to be more useful on the water. On the open
water, light is used to locate and navigate, with all spot, both those tasks would
become very difficult.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 27, 2007)

Some of the places I go out walking have many skunks, racoons, deer, possums, & even coyotees.

First thing I had to do is try to figure out who that is in your avatar, and stop being distracted by it. Then as a typical American, I had to convert 150 meters to yards, and realize it is about 1.5 football (real football....aka American Football) fields.

Now that I have your question in terms that I can relate to, it is pretty obvious that if you are asking this question, you or your pet have never been sprayed by a skunk, or been victimized by a troublemaker(s). 

With 20/20 vision, I can easily recognize the size & shape of an animal or person(s) at that distance. Sometimes there are gangs of youths that I wish to avoid, and visibility at 200-300 yards gives me ample time to change directions. Same with potentially dangerous animals, even if I cannot identify them in great detail...but the white stripe of a skunk can be seen far beyond 150 yards.

There is also the deterrrent effect of using a bright light. It is assumed that a police officer is using a light this bright, not to mention wiping out their vision as a non-violent defense. Then there are uses out on the water while returning from boating.

The most important one is PlayboyJoeShmoe's response: Because we can.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 27, 2007)

Ditto LuxLuthor. That's a girl with a bazooka - along the lines of the MTV video for Benni Benassi's Satisfaction with power tools. When boating I very often find myself trying to peer through the haze of the overspill of a typical spotlight when looking at (or for) distant objects. Also, 150 meters or roughly 500 feet is not very far for identifying objects - on the water at night especially. That's why large ships commonly use 50+ million candlepower searchlights. Ideally of course night boaters should use a focusable spotlight so they can have the peripheral view that flood gives when nearing objects. For night hiking in mountains you really do need light way far beyond 500 feet to identify the terrain about you. Often times more than a mile would be very helpful. At such distances you're not looking for small objects but mountain faces.

For most people here though none of this matters, light is a natural and interesting part of our world and it's because we can. Case in point - when you read Ra's "MAXABLASTER BEAMSHOTS" post you see the excitement it creates, and the excitement of his friends that he describes. That's what it's really all about and I believe that excitement is what draws people to a forum named CandlePower Forums.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, you could use one to signal your friend 1000 feet up the road to flee his meth lab because the fuzz are on the way. I'm sure there's lots of legitimate uses.


----------



## Ra (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok guyzz,

Its about time I step in.. Indeed its all for fun, fun, and more fun !!!

Maxablaster is not a practical light, if I want practical with decent throw , I grab my HID-thor, far more practical !!

But the 5mile throw of Maxablaster is amazing, and it has sidespill, not comming from the reflector, but from the side of the beam itself !!! But that is not an issue here..

So, to answer your question Seery: Lets modify Maxablaster:






and..







Does this solve the problem??


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 27, 2007)

In my experience, there's very limited use for long-throwing spotlights.

For starters, they're too large to use casually or frequently. You can't pocket them, clip them on a belt, or even fit them inside of the average backpack.

Many times that I tried some long-range targets with my Costco HID, I found that the dust/humidity/pollution made the lights useless past ~200m. All I was seeing was the beam reflecting back at me. If I had put a bit of distance between the beam and myself, it got somewhat better, and perhaps some magnification would help.

As a city-dweller, I've found that I really only need the ability to throw light a few tens of meters. I sold the Costco HID not too long ago because I did not need it or use it very often. I've found that the smaller/floodier Amondotech illuminator and my rather floody HID mod throw far enough and flood nicely for realistic usage.

I've found some offbeat uses for them that dominate the intended uses - such as lighting up my apartment during power outages, using as an indirect light source for photography, and using them as a signal beacon by pointing them skyward at night...


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 27, 2007)

While I'm mainly a 'dim light guy' and I tend to agree that there are
limited uses for spot lights as discribed by the OP I think that the phrase 
'limited uses' is very important and puts the whole issue into perspective.

What civilians need or don't need is often a highly contested issue. For
those times when it's needed it's great to have a light bright enough
*'to reach out and touch someone'* even in the city. There are
situations where just throwing a bright beam on someone for a couple
seconds from a long ways away will alter their behavior and often even
cause them to change their location. The fact that I can't really see them
that well at a distance is not nearly as important as showing them *that
they have, in fact, been observed* and to then cause them to wonder
*what my next action will be.* If used during a disaster when there are no 
authorities about they will know that shots may follow illumination.
Been there.

Bright lights are great tools and anyone who needs one won't need to be
told why he needs it. Conversely, no amount of explaination may convince
someone who doesn't need one of it's utility. If someone _just doesn't
need_ a crescent wrench convincing them that it has any value at all may
be a very hard sell.

I keep a 'throw king' handy because _I don't know_ when I may need to
use it. The fact that I rarely have to fire it up does not mean that I
don't need it all the time -- I do. The argument could be made that one
doesn't really _need_ one's spare tire most of the time -- but most
carry one anyway because like a light, often how much you actually use it
is not nearly as important as the fix it gets you out of when you do.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't own a light that can throw past 150 meters... but it seems others are missing something... If the light can throw past 150 meters.... the object AT 100 or 150 meters should brighter then it would be with a light that only went 150 meters... Wouldn't it? 

If my assumptions are correct, then aside from the fun... it could indeed have practical uses, even without the use of magnification.


----------



## Ra (Jan 27, 2007)

And don't post reasons like "you need binoculars to see what you are illuminating" or the "beamreflection makes those lights useless beond 200 meters"

Binoculars exist !! They are made to be used !!

And as for beamreflectivity: Yes, if the object receives a pathetic amount of light, you'll have a reflectivity problem.. BUT NOT WITH A SUPERTHROWER !!

The prove: Illuminate some trees at 1000 meters, when they receive enough light, they will be clearly visible: This pic is taken with the camera as close to Maxablaster as possible..:







Some like throw, some don't. And even if I could, I would not change that! It is everybodys right to make up their own minds on this..

But don't post arguements that don't add up !!

Read my posts: I never said Maxablaster is a practical light, its pure exiting fun !!
And read the threads about Maxablaster: Add the numerous PM's I received to the reactions in those threads: There are many, many fellow CPF-members that do like throw, and dream of owning a light like this !!

Maxablaster is not the light to walk your dog with!! That was not my intention when I build the monster: I don't have a dog !! :lolsign:
It is pure for fun !!

So Seery, this should answer your question ! And if you are not yet convinced that there are reasons to own a superthrower, then you should be happy with the fact that you're not a throw-lover,, PERIOD !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 27, 2007)

That's an impressive shot Ra, are you 100% sure there's 1,000 meters to the tree ? IMHO it would have to be a huge tree!!


----------



## Ra (Jan 27, 2007)

LED61,

It is just a matter of how much optical zoom is used..
And yep,, the tree is exactly 1000 meters away, checked by GPS +-3meters !
1000 meters is a piece of cake for Maxablaster: The tree is receiving about 40 lux of light !


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Strauss (Jan 27, 2007)

Good post up above Ra, and awesome beam shot as well :rock:


----------



## westfork (Jan 27, 2007)

seery said:


> How far are you spotting/checking on the LS? Naked eye or optics? While
> walking or on a Kubota RTV or such? Details would be of more help than the
> general statement. Thanks.



My winter pastures are near the house so I am usually on foot this time of year. As an example, a couple nights ago I wanted to check if the cattle were still utilizing the hay that was spread on the snow-covered corn stalks. I was at my machine shed at the edge of the building site (as far as I wanted to walk that night without wading through deep snow. I shined a 300 lumen incandescent out to where I thought the cattle should be (300 yards?). It could make out a dark mass but not body posture to see if they were eating. Went back and grabbed the 24W Boxer. Plain as day - I verified that they were still eating on the previous hay and I did not have to unroll some more.

Also, You don't need optics over 150 yards unless you are checking on field mice. My mail box is 200 yards away and I can see if the door is open or not witout optics. I can easily spot my dogs at 3/4 miles away in daylight. I guess this all comes down to what you need light for, but there are definitely civilian uses for long throw hand held lights.
Thanks for the interesting point to ponder.
Lloyd

A couple other points. I find that I will only use a flashlight if it can be easily stuffed in my back pocket while heading out the door to check on something. That's why I chose the Boxer over the larger and more powerful lights.
As to distances of seeing without optics - it all depends on the size of the target. When driving by we can tell if my uncle is home from 2 miles away by looking for his truck or seeing if his garage door is open. On our way back from town there are places we can see our home from about 5 miles away and I can easily tell if the shed door is open or not. Granted, this is in daylight but there are lots of large things to check on at night - a herd of 2000 pound critters is big too.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ra said:


> LED61,
> 
> It is just a matter of how much optical zoom is used..
> And yep,, the tree is exactly 1000 meters away, checked by GPS +-3meters !
> ...


 
Amazing how you managed to concentrate all those lumens into a tight beam like that for huge throw. It resembles one of those ground based sky illuminators!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 27, 2007)

There have been similar discussions before in different threads.

Numerous good points have been made in this thread.
Like LuxLuthor pointed out, there are lots of skunks and other animals in my area too that can ruin your night to say the least. I have even seen agressive dogs that do not think anything about normal flashlights back down when I shine my current favorite HID at them.

One other point is that lights that light hundreds of yards also light within 100 yards much better.

My Mag85 will light the garage at the end of my block 368 yards away from my house well enough for me to see if somebody is walking across it. However my Mag 85 gets most of its use Illuminating objects within 150 feet. Just last night I used it to quickly light up my living room when I was looking for my favorite HID  . It's bright wide even light does wonders for Illuminating my yard or dark street when I am looking for somebody or something.
My current favorite HID will light the garage mentioned above very nicely. The spill from it's reflector is bright enough to light my yard. 

We have a neighborhood watch program in effect and sometimes undesirable types will park a the bottom of our street around 90 yards away in the opposite direction of the garage mentioned before. Shining a HID down toward the cars gets me their license plate numbers with the aid of my little Barska binoculars real quick and easy. Generally the cars leave pretty quick too  . While I live in a nice area my street is very dark so people like to "visit" it occasionally for miscelaneous car activities. 

My friend that lives at the corner will often go out and knock on the door and tell the people this is a neighborhood watch block and he is the head of the program and needs to call the Sheriffs, so they may want to leave. 
These days pulling a stunt like that with the wrong people can get you killed so I prefer to get vehicle model numbers license numbers and let the people know they are being watched.

Regarding what can be seen and by how far, it all depends on what you are looking for.

If you are looking a tree or a rock formation then a light that can illuminate it from 100's of yards can be a great advantage. Several of the rides I enjoy doing take me to the top of the Verdugo Mountains in So Cal. I can see LA harbor on a clear day and the cargo ships waiting to enter. It is around 20 to 30 miles, line of sight, away. I can also see Catalina Island another 26 miles away. If I had a light bright enough I am quite condifent I could see the Large cargo ships that are waiting to go into LA harbor without binoculars at night. Possibly even easier then during the day since many of these ships have light reflective surfaces.

Even if somebody does not need the lights for use and enjoys collecting them.
I see that as a legitimate purpose for ownership. Different people enjoy different things. Ebay was started because it's founder wanted to create a place where his wife could contact other PEZ despenser collectors. I do wood turning and have made custom thimbles for thimble collectors out of exotic hardwoods.

That is enough for now I NEED to go on a MTB ride, my custom built Titus Motolite is calling me   
 .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## TeflonBubba (Jan 27, 2007)

Great pic, Ra! Nice perspective / angle.


----------



## Ra (Jan 27, 2007)

LED61,

Seems to me, you missed the Maxablaster- and Maxablaster beamshots- threads???:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125819

And,

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139958



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

Many great points folks, thanks for taking the time to share.

After seeing the beamshots Ra posted...WHERE do I sign up  That is amazing!


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

Ra said:


> So, to answer your question Seery: Lets modify Maxablaster:
> 
> Does this solve the problem??
> 
> ...


 
LMAO


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 27, 2007)

Ra said:


> And don't post reasons like "you need binoculars to see what you are illuminating" or the "beamreflection makes those lights useless beond 200 meters"
> 
> Binoculars exist !! They are made to be used !!
> 
> And as for beamreflectivity: Yes, if the object receives a pathetic amount of light, you'll have a reflectivity problem.. BUT NOT WITH A SUPERTHROWER !!



Congratulations on living in an environment with low enough pollution/humidity/dust/etc to make 1km shots useful. Perhaps it's also dark enough in your area to make the reflected light more visible.

You might care to note that I was describing my own experiences and not issuing advice for everyone.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 27, 2007)

Again seery, you are totally wrong on your assessments of our legitimate uses of these lights, and your endorsement of only Westfork's situation is irrelevant. I stated my list, and every item is essential to me, and not reserved for movie makers....so saying stuff like that is just showing your narrow minded ignorance of what others say they need these lights for.

Obviously, you have never been confronted by a "gang" of teenage troublemakers coming at you, or you would understand the need to change direction well before they are within 1.5 football fields from you. Likewise, there are wild aggressive dogs and coyotes that have attacked many pets where I live, and how long do you think it would take them to catch you that far away if they are running full bore?

Yes part of the reason is the fun of the hobby...but when someone gives you their reasons, it is not your place to dismiss what they say from your lofty perch on high.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 27, 2007)

So that those with useful purposes will not be offended, just be sure to distinguish that you do not understand the purposes described here as useful rather than refute that they are not useful. I'm not saying that has been done, I'm just saying to be sure to make that distinguishment.

I'm interested if anyone feels that the lack of useful purpose other than enjoyment nullifies legitimacy, because in the end purpose only serves to enable enjoyment.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

The situations you allow yourself to be in are your business. 

Aggressive dogs and coyotes are force on force.

I'm not dimissing anything Lux, just because you state something does not
mean I have to agree or understand. 



LuxLuthor said:


> Obviously, you have never been confronted by a "gang" of teenage troublemakers coming at you, or you would understand the need to change direction well before they are within 1.5 football fields from you. Likewise, there are wild aggressive dogs and coyotes that have attacked many pets where I live, and how long do you think it would take them to catch you that far away if they are running full bore?
> 
> Yes part of the reason is the fun of the hobby...but when someone gives you their reasons, it is not your place to dismiss what they say from your lofty perch on high.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 27, 2007)

This is pointless, I'm done reading this thread.


----------



## Ra (Jan 27, 2007)

And I thought it would take some effort to convince you,, Seery..

But I didn't think it was going to be this easy !! :lolsign:

Anyway, I'm glad you see now that throw has its charmes..


If I'm wrong, someone should correct me, but I think I'm allowed to say that right now, Maxablaster is by far the most powerfull, portable light on this world if it comes to throw !!

There is quite a gap between Maxablaster and number two of best throwing lights: Maxabeam

Maxablaster has close to 3 times the throw of Maxabeam at high power spot, and Maxabeam was the number one on throw for years before Maxablaster was born..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 27, 2007)

> ...If a bright light allows you to spot the "gang" and change direction, good for you...


The bright light (like the spare tire) just gives one more options. It does not lock one into any specific behavior. It is the *lack of options* that pushes one into into situations without many choices. Just because one's car is equipped with a spare tire doesn't mean that one is _forced_ to use it. It in no way prevents one from electing to walk forty miles -- or to just freeze to death beside the road.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

Sub_Umbra said:


> The bright light...just gives one more options. It does not lock one into any specific behavior. It is the *lack of options* that pushes one into into situations without many choices.


Good point and I agree 100%.

Unless you keep the light on continuously, there comes a time when you spot
or sense a threat a potential threat with ambient light , noise, SA, etc., and
then further assess with the bright spot to make the decision to avoid the
situation.

Would it make sense though to remove yourself from the situation before using
the bright spot (given the mentality and aggression of today's urban youth)?
Seems the spot may actually trigger more aggression and attitude.

Just a thought.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

Ra said:


> And I thought it would take some effort to convince you,, Seery..
> But I didn't think it was going to be this easy !! :lolsign:
> Anyway, I'm glad you see now that throw has its charmes..


With an image like that how can I not be convinced


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2007)

On a more realistic note (and in response to something I read above)...

I have a big rechargable light that puts out a LOT of light.

But when there is a need to see something on my property, or when there was a commotion across the road....

It was my rather more portable M*g85 that I actually used.

That 1000Meter shot above is WOW!!! Most I usually NEED to see is 200-300feet...


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 27, 2007)

seery said:


> ..Would it make sense though to remove yourself from the situation before using
> the bright spot (given the mentality and aggression of today's urban youth)?
> Seems the spot may actually trigger more aggression and attitude.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yes, I can see that. What I was actually referring to was a more stationary situation. There was an interesting thread a couple months ago where the poster mentioned lighting up some shady types at some distance in his neighborhood. He saw them from a distance and came to the conclusion that they were in the process of stealing a car. This situation interests me because it has similarities to other stationary scenarios -- like looters.

Anyway, *Icebreak* eventually chimed in with what I thought was a brilliant piece of advice: he suggested illuminating the 'bad guys' for no more than *two seconds.* His point was that in a stationary situation a brief beam of light on the distant target would instantly make them aware that they were no longer functioning _unobserved,_ which changes their game. Brief illumination also makes it much harder for them to pinpoint the origin of the light, making the observer much safer. Even if they are determined enough to want to break off to neutralize the light before returning to their original target, _their options_ will be limited considerably if they are unable to locate the source of the observer's light beyond knowing that it is somewhere along a 45° arc at some distance.

*Icebreak* has some interesting insights on subjects like these and I must say that I was totally blown away by the simplicity and elegance of this approach.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 27, 2007)

get-lit said:


> This is pointless, I'm done reading this thread.



I agree, this was a lame topic to begin with as anyone who has an effectively throwing light is well aware of the benefits. 

Obviously the thread originator has an agenda of what should/should not be done, or what is practical as determined from his throne on high. For example, he only sees that shining a bright/far throwing light at a gang of punks would inflame them, rather than give me the knowledge of what is ahead, and ample time to change directions....same with wild/dangerous animals that can close 1.5 football fields at a full run very quickly.

Don't know what is keeping him from realizing that it would be better to have double the time/distance to protect yourself/exit the scene....maybe he prefers the handgun--shoot them dead approach to life, which is not my cup of tea.

Anyway, this is a pointless topic.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think it is a pointless topic, and I also think a little respect and consideration to someone else's point of view on things is always in order.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 28, 2007)

LED61 said:


> I don't think it is a pointless topic, and I also think a little respect and consideration to someone else's point of view on things is always in order.



I thought this was a good topic and agree with you about the importance of respecting others opinions.

Two of my favorite lights that easily shine 150 yards are my Elektrolumens ELX-6 27mm and my K2 Stunner. While my Mag85 is brighter, these are much more painful to be on the receiving end of. My ELX-6 20mm easily shines 100 yards and it is blinding to look at from 200 feet away.

I do have lots of lower powered lights and have uses for them too.
My ideal when hiking at night is to have very little light with a very large amount at my disposal.

When riding I actually toned down the throw of my Elektrolumens Quad mod because when the speeds go up, I don't look 100 yards in the distance during the day.
25 to 30 bright yards with 50+ yards of total light is fine for me if the beam is wide enough and even enough. However my pocket has a 9V Falcata that will shine 100 yards no problem and my pack always has a Mag85 or my Stunner in it. I also plan on making my pack light a X1 at some point.

On one particularly dark night in our area when we had been doing some yard work, my wife grabbed one of my Amondotech Illuminators to go to the garage. When I asked her why she chose that one in particular her answer was, "In our yard right now you cannot have too much light" and she was right.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## NAW (Jan 28, 2007)

Also there are two things to think about.

1) If you have a light that can throw say 5 times as farther as you're floodlight, its going to appear at least 5 times brighter at a closer distance.

2) With a floodlight, what would happen if you want to or have to shine farther than 150 yards (which IMO is a super short distance)? You can jerk that light to the left, up, down it wouldn't matter as it wont reach that far. With a Spotlight you just shine and bam it will reach the target.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 28, 2007)

NAW,

You have two good points.
I like lots of spill in a HID light that can be used as a floodlight while still having a bright hotspot and corona for seeing in the distance.
What I do not like is lights like the Brightstar or other small HID's that have super bright hotspots and a very dim corona and spill in comparison. I have a friend who has the complete opposite preference. His ideal flashight would have all hotspot and no corona or spill.

Last summer, when camping, I used my Mag85 or ELX-6 27mm or one of the Stunner prototypes I was testing when hiking with the youth in our group of friends. In the campground my light of choice was my ELX-6 20mm because it illuminated all of the distances needed in the campground fine and also could be turned down to the level of 1 watt LED. It has a two level switch and a potentiometer so the low level can be set exactly as needed. I would use low for walking around the campground at night, but if I needed LOTS of light two quick clicks and the 6 3 watt LED's were running full power.

For sheer fun factor I also carried the Amondotech Illuminator on a couple of the night hikes. We were camping at Pismo State Beach North Campground and it would light up the entire beach hundreds of yards in the distance  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## batman (Jan 28, 2007)

I think boaters will use the throw more than most other civilans.


----------



## Ra (Jan 29, 2007)

NAW said:


> 1) If you have a light that can throw say 5 times as farther as you're floodlight, its going to appear at least 5 times brighter at a closer distance.



Sorry, but I must correct you a bit: With throw, light is following the inverse square law: A light with 5 times the throw appears 25 times brighter !!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## shoe (Jan 29, 2007)

batman said:


> I think boaters will use the throw more than most other civilans.



I'll third that.
I forgot who mentioned it above. I got lost in all of the um.. comments made.

In a small lake on a pitch black moonless night, throw is essential to spot hazzards and markers/buoys at a good enough distance to avoid them when you're whizzing along.

I'm a shorefisherman and a city slicker. When I'm out in the fishing holes in the night it's very comforting to be able to see what's making that noise in the bushes waaay down. That gives me time to decide if I should keep fishing, move closer to the area where all of out gear is or get out in a flash.

They're also REALLY COOL for looking down some of the locks on the Trent Severn and of course, blinding the fool who's shining his [email protected] in your face while he's trying to see what you caught and what gear you have. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd be inclined to agree with the generalization that boaters need throw more than most people.

On the night I found out my SL4AALUX allowed me to see just as much as as a P60 with two fresh 123s, we went out into a fair sized lake in the same QUALITY dark.

The best light out there by a WIDE margin was my MC60!!! Inova X0 and X03 were not terribly shabby either (both TIROS versions).


----------



## LED61 (Jan 29, 2007)

I also agree on all of the above. Saturday night I shined my BB to a boat about 500 yards away and its amazing how a boat or buoy or anything in the water really stands out with great throw.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jan 30, 2007)

seery said:


> In the civilian world, what is the purpose of hand-held illumination beyond 0-150 meters? Objects/targets at any greater distance would require magnified optics to see with any real purpose, clarity, or detail. An absolute wall of white light out to 100-150 meters will handle 99% of all my current life needs and or known situations. Please share your thoughts and uses for illumination beyond 150 meters.



To see what is in the "back forty"; not everyone lives in close neighborhood.


----------



## seery (Jan 30, 2007)

Ra said:


> The prove: Illuminate some trees at 1000 meters, when they receive enough light, they will be clearly visible: This pic is taken with the camera as close to Maxablaster as possible..:


Ra - Any idea what your MaXaBLASTER would look like if set-up for an insane amount of flood out to a few hundred meters or so?

Would this be possible? Not that you'd want to





Again, GREAT image and GREAT torcher!


----------



## Ra (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Seery,

Right now, I'm trying to design an electronic focus on Maxablaster, which is far from easy! So that may take some time.

However, the flood that I will get will be not as nice as with (automotive-) HID!

Have you ever seen the flood of Maxabeam: Thats best comparable with what I would get: A nice, circle-shape flood, with a giant black hole at the center: The sharpest DONUT avaiable !!

The throw of Maxablaster is a combination of decent lumens-output (aprox 3000) and super-high surface brightness.
Look at it this way: The super-high surface brightness makes it possible to project the amount of lumens within a area, as small as possible, at, lets say 4miles distance.

Now, if I would use Maxablaster on flood, surface brightness is no longer of much importance ! That means that on flood, MB becomes a heavy, very expensive 3000 lumens torch, not performing any better then any other torch with 3000 lumens output!

I have a 43/65watt HID-Thor (Thor 15M host), performing way better then Maxablaster at shorter distances, because it has more lumens to put in a nice flood !!

But it shure would be nice to be able to flood Maxablaster when I don't have my HID-monster around !

I hope this is not too long..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LMABC15 (Feb 14, 2007)

For shooting foxes with a high power rifle - the principle means of fox control in UK. 

A shot at 200 yards at such a small target at night is a good test of lamp, rifle scope quality and shooter's ability. It is made much easier by a brighter light.

It is essential to be able to identify the target as a fox, and not a badger (potential 6 months in jail!), and not a deer, also illegal at night (amongst others we also have small dog sized deer in UK - Muntjac and Roe Deer) Best of all that it's not a dog on a leash - with a human owner just 1 yard away from the glowing eyes.

As regards a dog on a leash - I've been there - and thanks to my good lamp was able to make out that something wasn't right before finally pressing the trigger - a sobering experience!

Most animals eyes reflect bight lights at night, allowing us to spot them even 500 yards away. Of course they're all a bit different, so its good to be able to positively identify a fox before wasting 10 minutes trying to call it in by making various squeaking noises, to be close enough for a shot - hopefully 100 yards or so.

All this was really difficult 15 years ago - modern HID technology has made thing far safer and more efficient.

Interestingly, human eyes do not glow in a lamp beam, though I'm told that one in 100,000 humans do - spooky!


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anyone know why human eyes don't glow at night?


----------



## brightboy (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe human eyes do reflect light as well as animals - except it's human nature to avert your eyes away from a bright light and not stare directly at the source. Red-eye effect in photography could be a case in point for this issue (since the flash & shutter cycle is fast enough to capture it in an observable medium).

All the various justifications for extreme, unnecessary levels of brightness are great, but I think it can be simplified into three simple reasons:

1. Fun.
2. Blinding the bejesus out of someone (or something).
3. Did I mention fun? :laughing:


----------



## Hallis (Feb 15, 2007)

Most of my lights are typically throw type (when say there is an option to use a Fraen LP optic rather than a small reflector). I did own a Costco HID at one time and found it to be a wonderful light. I wish i could find one again. The HID was useful for walking into the back poarch and shining it across a few acres to see what the dogs are barking at late at night. Other then that i really never used it. But it's good to have none the less. As far as utility goes my most used light (as long as i have batteries for it lol) is my Space Needle II clone that i built. It's bright, is focasable to an extent, and suits most general tasks where i dont have to light up real long distances as LED's arent as throw capable as HID's. But it's my go-to light and the light i lend to my brother when he walks in and says "Hey I need to borrow a flashlight"

For those whom dont live on at least a few acres or dont go on regular outtings like camping or boating at night the super long throw HID's arent so much a practacle investment as they are a showpiece or toy. But that doesnt make them any less worthy than the little 1x123 LED flood lights that they sit next to. 

Man I love flashlights. lol. 

Shane


----------



## cdosrun (Feb 15, 2007)

With regard to reflections from eyes, I remember reading that animals (such as cats) have a photoreflective layer behind the retina to reflect more light back into the photoreceptors. This gives them more sensitive night vision, but has the side effect of reducing the accuity of vision. Humans have a higher resolution of vision (and in colour) and a reflective layer would compromise the reoslution and general accuity of our day sight which, I presume, was not beneficial for the purposes of natural selection.

Andrew


----------



## seery (Feb 18, 2007)

The more I hang out in the HID forums, the more it seems long throwers
could really be fun *and *useful.

OK I'm


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 18, 2007)

Now this is a long throw light . . . .

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Because I can*

Here are a couple of light hearted reasons and examples

Because my street is dark and
because I can  .

The garage at the end of the street is 368 yards away.







----------------




----------------




----------------





Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## brightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

mtbkndad - I have to ask the million dollar question, what is on the tripod in your pictures? (BTW, that's some fabulous shots!!!)


----------



## LED61 (Feb 27, 2007)

That must be the Barn Burner!!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 27, 2007)

The garage at the end of the street is white and the Barn Burner would show it as white.

The Barn Burner is also heavier, bigger, not as versatile, and does not have the other cool features of these lights.
I will let everybody know what they are next week  .
For now you could say they are my latest labor of love for my fellow CPF members.
This has been going on for over a year now.

Once more teaser, even the Polarion lights are heavier then these  .

As I said before, I will start a new thread about these lights next week.
This post was a thank you to the 5 CPF members who have known about what I have been doing and have been very good about keeping quiet. Thank you :thumbsup: you know who you are 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## brightboy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Because I can*



mtbkndad said:


> Because my street is dark and
> because I can  .
> 
> :wave:




I forgot to mention this in my other post - I like your _*"can do" *_attitude! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!) I feel this mentality is the motivating factor of any extreme throw lighting project - and it's a damn good one.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 28, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> The Barn Burner is also heavier, bigger, not as versatile, and does not have the other cool features of these lights.
> I will let everybody know what they are next week  .
> 
> For now you could say they are my latest labor of love for my fellow CPF members.
> ...



WOW....those are some lofty teaser comments....and we all love a good mystery. Just give us a hint....was the butler involved...and is someone hiding in the garage? 

Just in case this is something limited to the first "I'll take it" posted, let me issue a peremptory "*I'll Take It*" in advance of next week (subject to review of details, of course) !!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 28, 2007)

Let's see...let me put on my Hardy Boys sleuth detection cap. 

You have long been promoting and tinkering with the Amondotech Illuminator HID, and I seem to recall you mentioned doing some testing/prototype work on it and maybe some promotion of it here. You have also made note of it being lighter and much cheaper than either the XeRay & Polarion. 














Then if I crop, blow up, and brighten those two images, it seems to fit the shape of the Amondotech light outline. In your beamshots, it appears you have a slight adjustment in the beam patterns...so, I'm betting that you are going to reveal a modified Amondotech HID....maybe with a new reflector, and probably with a slightly adjustable focus head.

I'm guessing that *jtice* is one of the 5 since he has a whole gallery of images on this light. Obviously, *Wayne *(Mr. Amondotech) would have to be one of your 5 keeping the secret. *MDOCOD *might be another just because he posted a lot in that thread about it, and a bunch of other nice beamshots. Then I would assume *Mr. Ted Bear* is in the group since you always do the major shootouts with him.

Fenton Hardy would be proud of my amateur sleuthing.

.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor,

The Amondotech Illuminator weighs 8 lbs 7oz

I am talking 3lbs 7oz and 3lbs 1oz and shorter in length then a Polarion X1.
Also little 3.5" reflectors and other REALLY cool features.
Those keeping my secret can reveal themselves  if they want too. 
I will make an announcement next week, but I do want to try to together with BVH for a photo shoot in the canyon if we can first. I like the canyon more then the park, but it is about a 3/4 mile hike one way with lots of gear and lights.

Take Care,
mtbnkdad :wave:

Added section-
LuxLuthor,

Those were noble sleuthing tries, but look closely at the photo's you blew up and you will see the handle is well above the reflector. The Illuminator has a reflector diameter that is larger then the handle. These are completely new lights. Also I was not thinking of Mr. Ted Bear or Wayne from Amondotech in the list of 5.
One other note, I do not know jtice. 

Back to the sleuthing board, you get a C-    .
Actually just be patient and I will reveal everything next week in it's own thread  .


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 28, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> LuxLuthor,
> 
> The Amondotech Illuminator weighs 8 lbs 7oz
> 
> ...



Well it was a fun fantasy anyway. Man, I wasn't even in the ballpark. I would say a grade of D....maybe you gave me some effort for trying.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 28, 2007)

And what would be the price?


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 28, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> And what would be the price?



Be patient, and trust me you will be pleased  .

I do not want to take over Seery's thread so that is all I will say until I start my own.

Does anybody have any other cool shots demonstrating the very legitimate
"can do" attitude that makes our wonderful CPF world go around?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## seery (Mar 1, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> I do not want to take over Seery's thread so that is all I will say until I start my own.


 
I was 1 of the 5 folks trusted with the secret. Have to admit, this was one of
the hardest secrets to keep. Thanks for putting the trust in me. 

BUT...

Arghhh, thanks to you and that secret, I've spent many sleepless nights thinking
about this bad boy! 

No problem or worries about taking over the thread, it's all good.

Excitedly awaiting the full review


----------



## frogs3 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Lux gets an A for making the effort to decode the grainy pictures, as I didn't see any one else try that.

Recently I posted in response to someone who wanted a BB that, given a bit of time, there would come along a unit brighter, lighter, etc. etc., and I am NOT one of the five in this case, just a casual, patient observer, who like Lux wants to be in for the kill the instant these become available.

At my age, I can sleep at night without fixating. I just got some silicone lube for my 50 year old lights to keep my mind and hands occupied.

"We are all prisoners here, of our own desire" (The Eagles, Hotel California)

-HAK


----------



## XeRay (Mar 1, 2007)

We have a few surprises to unveil ourselves soon. We will reduce the weight by 1/2 pound on the XeRay (our new ballast). We can now offer an easy removable clip on diffuser lens for a large flood pattern. An external teathered battery capability to save the internal battery run time for when it is needed. We also have one more thing but I will save the best for the unveiling when it comes. We are doing the development work on this for a large quantity customer, should be done in a month or two. Saving the real "thunder" for later.

Dan


----------



## NAW (Mar 1, 2007)

XeRay said:


> We are doing the development work on this for a large quantity customer


 
Are you reffering to the millitary?

Will we flashaholics be able to get our hands on it also?


----------



## XeRay (Mar 1, 2007)

NAW said:


> Are you reffering to the millitary?
> 
> Will we flashaholics be able to get our hands on it also?


 
Nope, not military. Yep, you will.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 1, 2007)

:goodjob: :bow:


----------



## Lips (Mar 1, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> LuxLuthor,
> 
> The Amondotech Illuminator weighs 8 lbs 7oz
> 
> ...




  

Sounds Great! Can't Wait!


Lux A for effort :laughing:


----------



## BVH (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it the long-awaited BBB - Boosted Barn Burner? The 100 Watt'r? Or at least 90 Watts?


----------



## XeRay (Mar 1, 2007)

BVH said:


> Is it the long-awaited BBB - Boosted Barn Burner? The 100 Watt'r? Or at least 90 Watts?


 
"No comment"


----------



## BVH (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmmm..... Am I on to something here? Time will tell.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 1, 2007)

XeRay said:


> We have a few surprises to unveil ourselves soon. We will reduce the weight by 1/2 pound on the XeRay (our new ballast). We can now offer an easy removable clip on diffuser lens for a large flood pattern. An external teathered battery capability to save the internal battery run time for when it is needed. We also have one more thing but I will save the best for the unveiling when it comes. We are doing the development work on this for a large quantity customer, should be done in a month or two. Saving the real "thunder" for later.
> 
> Dan



Dan, how much for the diffuser lens? Put me down for 1 "thunder".


----------



## frogs3 (Mar 1, 2007)

This is when "patience is a virtue" becomes important. No one seriously thought that progress was going to stop with a hand-carryable 8000 lumen light, did they?

Fortunately, I have a few other hobbies, and tonight I'm going to a Ham Radio meeting. Need I say, that is an easy way to burn $$ if one is not careful -- and patient.

It looks like the Spring will be interesting not only for the LED folks with their new Cree lights. Fortunately my wife accepts the fact that this is neither illegal nor immoral, now that the house is paid for.

Flashaholics of the world unite!

-HAK


----------



## XeRay (Mar 1, 2007)

lasercrazy said:


> Dan, how much for the diffuser lens? Put me down for 1 "thunder".


 
Not expensive and very light weight.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 1, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Not expensive and very light weight.


 Good to hear.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Mar 1, 2007)

Bang for the Buck


It's likely that mtbkndad's new little light will take the lead in this category. Very afforable small package plus some cool extras; the only thing that remains to be seen is it's performance, hence the trip to the mountains tonight. It will be going up against the regualr group (x990 polarions etc), and it will do just fine  

As mentioned, this is a brand new light, not some mod or redo of something else. It will not out perform the Helios or BarnBurner, but it was not designed to, nor will it have a price tag any near. I mention again, very afforadble. The light has very acceptable build quality (think cordless power tool) and it's performance beats any of the 24 watters for less money


----------



## pilou (Mar 1, 2007)

Sometimes being able to throw 150 meters is just a by product of wanting a super bright light, which we want for the same reason as some people wan cars that can go 180mph


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Bang for the Buck
> 
> It's likely that mtbkndad's new little light will take the lead in this category. Very afforable small package plus some cool extras; the only thing that remains to be seen is it's performance, hence the trip to the mountains tonight. It will be going up against the regualr group (x990 polarions etc), and it will do just fine
> 
> As mentioned, this is a brand new light, not some mod or redo of something else. It will not out perform the Helios or BarnBurner, but it was not designed to, nor will it have a price tag any near. I mention again, very afforadble. The light has very acceptable build quality (think cordless power tool) and it's performance beats any of the 24 watters for less money


 Will we have all the details before my birthday in April


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 2, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Will we have all the details before my birthday in April



Yes, Details next week.

Mr. Ted Bear, Thanks for graciously loaning me your X990 and P1.

I did three sets of shots- 310 yards, 138 yards and 70 yards all for different purposes. Unfortunately with the 310 yard shots I did not set the focus quite right. It was real cold and BVH and I were still recovering from hauling between 120 lbs and 150 lbs of lights, new harbor freight wagon weight(yet another step back in my quest for an X1 :hairpull: ), gear, etc. 3/4 of a mile up a steep slanted and rutted fire road.
I forgot to go through the second focus screen toward infinity.
The shots will be okay for wide angle but I will not be able to crop them much at all.


The 138 yard and 70 yard shots turned out very well.
We had LOTS of lights with us tonight, but not all for the announcement thread that will be coming next week. 

BVH, Thank you VERY, VERY much for your help :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: I could not have done this without your assistance. Especially getting the wagon back down the hill.

One of the lights we had was BVH's LarryK. Now I have just got to build myself one of those. 
Once again, I will post an announcement thread toward the end of next week.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 2, 2007)

Is this a new manufacturer type light, or something that is custom made/mod of another light? Is it a 35W HID? Is it powered by Li-Ions? Is it bigger than a breadbox? Is it animal, vegetable, or organic?



Mr Ted Bear said:


> Bang for the Buck
> 
> 
> It's likely that mtbkndad's new little light will take the lead in this category. Very afforable small package plus some cool extras; the only thing that remains to be seen is it's performance, hence the trip to the mountains tonight. It will be going up against the regualr group (x990 polarions etc), and it will do just fine
> ...


----------



## MSI (Mar 2, 2007)

What will the runtime be?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Mar 2, 2007)

Lux

Newely manufactured from start to finish. Like a second mortage on your home just for tooling costs. As for size, mtbkndad already mentioned the weight and size incomparison to the X1 in post #70.

So unlike the COSTCO/HARBOR freight and/or AMONDOTECH, this is a light people can and will use (it's lighter and smaller). 

The run times I have heard are very respectable for a 35watt hid

This light has 90% or more of what I want in an hid, at a FRACTION of the cost

I know Li-on battereis were mentioned, but would add cost to the light. Other than the protoype I saw last November, I have no idea what will be offered next week


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 2, 2007)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Lux
> 
> 
> So unlike the COSTCO/HARBOR freight and/or AMONDOTECH, this is a light people can and will use (it's lighter and smaller).



I use my AI almost every night :touche:its my ENC


----------



## BVH (Mar 2, 2007)

Mtbkndad, I think you should have opted for the MOTORIZED HF wagon! I consider myself in very good physical condition (I walk [no jogging allowed] a 26.2 mile marathon non-stop in about 5 hours, 30 minutes) and my heart was just pumping like there was no tomorrow! Guess I'll have to re-think my condition! Thank you for the opportunity to see these lights. As Lux premptively said "I take them" (#2 in-line).


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 2, 2007)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> I know Li-on battereis were mentioned, but would add cost to the light. Other than the protoype I saw last November, I have no idea what will be offered next week



I realize that li-ion is sort of the leading-edge chemistry for flashlight apps right now, but why would you lust after it for a high-draw app like HID? A NiMH pack would both be cheaper than li-ion and a big step up over SLA...

Looking roward to hearing about this thing.


----------



## BVH (Mar 2, 2007)

Relatively speaking, HID consumes about 1/3 the power of incandescent while producing the same amount of light. I don't think of HID lights as being high draw. It is very common for handheld 30 to 50 Watt HIDs to utilize Lithium ion batteries.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 2, 2007)

idleprocess said:


> I realize that li-ion is sort of the leading-edge chemistry for flashlight apps right now, but why would you lust after it for a high-draw app like HID? A NiMH pack would both be cheaper than li-ion and a big step up over SLA...
> 
> Looking roward to hearing about this thing.



Simple,


1. Lighter weight.
2. Longer Runtimes
3. Very low self discharge in comparison to NiMH.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 3, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> Simple,
> 
> 
> 1. Lighter weight.
> ...



Although the Eneloop technology cut into #3, and probably has more refinements ahead. Not quite enough to switch over for this use, IMHO.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 6, 2007)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Lux
> 
> Newely manufactured from start to finish. Like a second mortage on your home just for tooling costs. As for size, mtbkndad already mentioned the weight and size incomparison to the X1 in post #70.
> 
> ...



Suspense is killing me....but I'm sure I will be posting a


----------



## Patriot (Mar 8, 2007)

mtbkndad said; "Once again, I will post an announcement thread toward the end of next week."

Is it toward the end of next week yet?


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 8, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> mtbkndad said; "Once again, I will post an announcement thread toward the end of next week."
> 
> Is it toward the end of next week yet?



Saturday is this end of this week and I am working as fast as I can  .
This isn't just going to be some cheesy product announcement with a couple of shots of the lights and price details.

I have lux readings at 37' 7" of all of the lights.
light box readings. 
Photos at 310 yards, 138 yards, and 70 yards.
Everybody will know exactly what these lights can and cannot do and how they compare with other popular 35 watt HID spotlights.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like there may be an HID in my future. I've been window shoping for one to purchase this spring in preparation for the summer. I will watch for your post.

:thumbsup:

Oh yea and on topic...
Sometimes you want to see where you're going. Being ble to see the base of the cliff, the bottom of the waterfall, search down the switchbacks can be nice when you're trying to navigate in the dark.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it Saturday yet


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 8, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> Saturday is this end of this week and I am working as fast as I can  .
> This isn't just going to be some cheesy product announcement with a couple of shots of the lights and price details.
> 
> I have lux readings at 37' 7" of all of the lights.
> ...





BTW, how did this apparently awsome promotion get married into this thread, where I previously saw no further reason to post here, anyway? It is sort of making me look silly. Maybe someone should start another jeer on me? LOL! That was hysterical.


----------



## Lips (Mar 8, 2007)

Is this the light

Posted at FF (Not Me...)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL-Eq7p0HmU


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 8, 2007)

Lips said:


> Is this the light
> 
> Posted at FF (Not Me...)
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 8, 2007)

Lips said:


> Is this the light
> 
> Posted at FF (Not Me...)
> 
> ...



How many times did he say it is "bright" "it's crazy" "it's awesome" ?

"Power On Board SLH100P" sold for $51.00


----------



## Lips (Mar 8, 2007)

:tinfoil:   

Fishing for Information


----------



## BVH (Mar 8, 2007)

Dan, its about a week "later" now. What is that "thunder" I hear?


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 9, 2007)

That is the two new samples that arrived today for testing and evaluation. 
 .

There are just soooo many pictures.
I still need to take pictures of the lights themselves apart from the group that will be in the thread. I will try to do those real quick tomorrow.
I have all of the photos we took in a file ready for uploading to photobucket. I will try to do that tomorrow after I take the photos of the lights themselves.

As I mentioned in another post I want to be sure everybody knows exactly what these light are and are not and what the can and cannot do.

Lips, 
I will have these at the So Cal. get together.
That is pretty good information  .

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153482

Take Care,
mtbkndad


----------



## seery (Mar 10, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> I will have these at the So Cal. get together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arghhhhh....#@%&$!.... OK, OK, I'll leave today, should put me there right on time!


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 15, 2007)

Dan, any news on the "thunder" yet?


----------

